
Secret Huawei enterprise router snoop 'backdoor' was Telnet service - EastToWest
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/04/30/huawei_enterprise_router_backdoor_is_telnet/
======
caprese
Put this same level of geopolitical scrutiny on IP cameras and childrens toys

------
ksaj
One can only cry wolf on the Chinese spying apparatus so often before people
see it as politically motivated racism. We should have tuned Bloomberg out
when they were hyperventilating about secret spy chips that completely failed
to materialize.

Who needs National Enquirer when you have Bloomberg raising so many bogeymen?

------
miga
Is it just trolling to cover the issue of Cisco routers?
[https://www.engadget.com/2016/08/21/nsa-technique-for-
cisco-...](https://www.engadget.com/2016/08/21/nsa-technique-for-cisco-
spying/)

Should government demand that IP infra is all open source?

